# Elk Antler



## QuakerBoy (Feb 13, 2017)

Made this pen from a piece of elk antler i came across a few months back.  First time turning elk antler for me.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 17, 2017)

That looks great


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 17, 2017)

flintlocker said:


> That looks great



thank you


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 17, 2017)

I have some bigger elk pieces but it's too pithy to do much with, did you use tines or part of the beam?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 18, 2017)

flintlocker said:


> I have some bigger elk pieces but it's too pithy to do much with, did you use tines or part of the beam?



I used tines..but they were pithy too.  once I cut to size, I just kept squeezing in thin CA glue until it was full LOL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 18, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful work



Thsnk you!


----------

